# Warning



## BRIAN (Nov 27, 2012)

*WARNING-*
IN the downloads section the Vertex user manual has errors in the tables at the back of the book 
Ask me how I know ??????

Brian.


----------



## PurpLev (Nov 27, 2012)

I am guessing you know NOT because you screwed something up - right ? :thinking::whistle::lmao:

Is this for the Vertex Horizontal/Vertical rotary tables user manual? 

Could you comment on that download page with what exactly is wrong, and what should be the correct values so that other people downloading it could benefit from this?


----------



## HMF (Nov 27, 2012)

This site has a lot of Vertex manuals should we need compare or replace.

http://www.retrevo.com/samples/Vertex-Standard-manuals.html


----------



## BRIAN (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes this problem was in the horizontal/vertical users manual. mine is a hv6 i got half way round a gear before it became apparent all was not right.luckaly I used the blank for a smaller gear later.   after that i always use the formula quoted in the book to prove the tables .Unfortunatly the marks i put on the tables for my use have dissapeared with time. but for shure two of them are wrong, so maybe more will come to light
Brian


----------



## PurpLev (Nov 28, 2012)

BRIAN said:


> Yes this problem was in the horizontal/vertical users manual. mine is a hv6 i got half way round a gear before it became apparent all was not right.luckaly I used the blank for a smaller gear later.   after that i always use the formula quoted in the book to prove the tables .Unfortunatly the marks i put on the tables for my use have dissapeared with time. but for shure two of them are wrong, so maybe more will come to light
> Brian



Brian, can you please comment on which entry in the user manual is problematic? I ran the T =90/N formula on all possible divisions (1-100) and found that all the values in the table for the HV-6 in the user manual are correct. which division failed for you, , what was the value you have in your table, and what should it be?

Also, are you using a printed version of the user manual that you had before? or the one available here for Downloading (might be a newer revision with this mistakes fixed)?

Thanks


----------



## BRIAN (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi Sharon.

I copied the down load version  and compaired it with mine and found the figures for 40 and 60 divisions 

are incorect on my chart. so your version is updated.

Originaly when I found this error i told the company but recived no reply so i assumed that I had been ignored

perhaps this was not the case, but I was not informed or sent a new book .

Seems like customer service is not important.

So thanks for the new version I will paste it in my  manual.

But the warning still holds good for those who may have the older version.

Thanks for your time and effort.   Brian.


----------



## PurpLev (Nov 29, 2012)

BRIAN said:


> Hi Sharon.
> 
> I copied the down load version  and compaired it with mine and found the figures for 40 and 60 divisions are incorect on my chart. so your version is updated.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update Brian, Yes the Warning should remain for future reference for people that might see and benefit from it. it's a shame some companies do not communicate with their end customers as well as others, especially in cases like this, and especially with products that are of good quality. luckily we have tools like this forum to spread some knowledge and experience across to others. 

Thanks for posting.


----------

